# Some stuff I did



## clawmute (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello, I'm new here but like to work with wood or steel. These are a few items I've done. My father was a furniture maker and vocational arts teacher so I was always around wood. Comments welcome..... 

Below - a white Oak leaf cut into a slice of Black walnut







Below - White Oak leaf carved into stock of Remington pump .22, also added brass butt plate.






Below - over the kitchen sink. White pine board with carved add ons. Petals of faux Dogwood flowers are Black Walnut as are the stems and leaves. Flower centers are Eastern Red Cedar. It's been up there for years!






Below - White pine background plaque with Buffalo/horse/Indian of Black Walnut. Plaque is about 16" long.


----------



## Sodbuster (Feb 14, 2008)

*very nice*

+1

Very good work.  Wish I could do something like that.


----------



## John Bartley (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice carvings!! I especially like the rifle stock.

cheers eh?


----------



## clawmute (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all of your exceedingly kind remarks men. Old Clawmute needs all the encouragement he can gather up! I also like to see what everyone else has made.

Quote of the day: "Some people have a way with words - others not have way."


----------



## Ironbark (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful...must be very rewarding


----------



## hoot gibson (Feb 14, 2008)

Ironbark said:


> Beautiful...must be very rewarding





dadgumitdude , thats some cool stuff , nice work . h


----------



## carvinmark (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks real good.


----------



## Lignum (Feb 15, 2008)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## elmnut (Feb 21, 2008)

Great work, awesome detail on oak leaves!


----------



## czar800 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Nice*

Very good work.


----------



## Treetom (Feb 22, 2008)

Artistic, indeed.


----------

